# Cricket 2007 on LAN



## pankaj5080 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the game EA sports cricket 2007 can I play thin game on LAN .
if yes Please tell how?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ Nope you cant.If you want to play cricket online buy BLIC 2007.


----------

